

How Goldman Sachs Created the Food Crisis - truncs
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2011/04/27/how_goldman_sachs_created_the_food_crisis?page=0,0

======
acqq
Wikipedia here

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%26P_GSCI>

quotes this article:

[http://www.economist.com/node/16432870?subjectid=2512631&...](http://www.economist.com/node/16432870?subjectid=2512631&story_id=16432870)

"After analysing data on both prices and individual holdings from America’s
Commodity Futures Trading Commission, the OECD study found that there was “no
convincing evidence that positions held by index traders…impact market
returns”; indeed, the OECD reckons that larger positions led to lower market
volatility (although data issues mean the finding is more convincing for
agricultural products than for energy markets)."

------
tokenadult
Three previous submissions of this April 2011 article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2493253>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2499617>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2533280>

It has also been submitted in comments.

